# PM40 Preferred Ammo?



## dallasXJ (Feb 8, 2008)

I recently purchased the PM40, even though research revealed some jam problems and the factory fix, but i was also curious if anyone else has used a certain brand of ammo that jams less or not at all?

Currently using the Winchester Ranger 155 Grain, but open to any suggestions that have worked for you - TIA!


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had my PM40 for about six months now. I've run 200 rounds of Winchester White. 100 rounds of an off brand that I bought with the pistol, and 50 rounds of Magtech without any problem at all. I keep it loaded 180 gr. Magtech JHPS for everyday use. Great pistol wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## dallasXJ (Feb 8, 2008)

It is an awesome punch for a CCW! Thanks for the advice - I'll give the Magtech a try also!


----------

